# found dog in taylor county



## rwh (Oct 9, 2016)

i found what could be a hog dog today south of butler.  i walked it through about ten fenced acres and i'm more prone to think it's a tree dog but not sure.  looks like a tall cur.  message me if you're missing one.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 7, 2017)

nice gesture right there trying to help someone get their dog back


----------



## riverbank (Mar 8, 2017)

X 2


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 15, 2017)

might get a better ending if you post a pic


----------

